# severe fluid retention in blackface ewe



## kliles1299 (Aug 21, 2015)

I thought my ewe was bloated so I treated her for bloat. She kept getting bigger and when I felt her belly it felt more fluid-like. She has been wormed recently.  Is there something I can do to to get rid of fluid? I'm worried it's too late.


----------



## SheepGirl (Aug 22, 2015)

Could just be she is full of forage (hay or grass). Do you have a photo?


----------



## kliles1299 (Aug 22, 2015)

She hasn't been eating. Now she just doesn't have the energy to get up. I have her in the barn and I'm having to 'force' a bit of water on her.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Sep 18, 2015)

Any update?

Is there any chance that she's pregnant? How old is she?


----------



## kliles1299 (Sep 18, 2015)

As long as she was alert and eating I did what I could. She lasted 2 weeks and I finally had to put her down.


----------



## norseofcourse (Sep 18, 2015)

I'm so sorry you lost her


----------



## bonbean01 (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## kliles1299 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

